# APR vs Stock output



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

OK, so the apr programming raises the horsepower and torque, but what are some of the new numbers as far as 0-60 and 1/4 mile vs. stock?


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry forgot to add, 2012 Beetle 2.0T


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

*0-60 times*

The APR flash has been tested in the 2013 Beetle 2.0T to lower 0-60 times to 3.8 seconds and the quarter mile time at 11.7 at 128 MPH


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

What stage was that, because that is pushing Z06 Corvette 0-60 times.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah that's wrong. If you go to APR's website they have a stock vs chipped vs golf R article. Once you get to the products, go to 2.0 ECU upgrade, and it like the top half of the page. 

I did it for you...

http://m.automobilemag.com/features..._gti_2008_r32_comparison/apr_programming.html


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------

